# تشتاق نفسي لكَ



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2008)

*يا رب اشفني فانك أنت الطبيب وحدك 
أبرىء سقم نفسي وأضىء بصيرتي وطيّب قلبي وأصلحه بملح الحياة 
أنت تعلم وحدك أنني مثل أرض لا ماء فيها , فقد عطشت اليك نفسي وصبا اليك قلبي 
والذي يحبك أنت تُشبعه من نعمتك . 
أرسل نعمتك سريعا لاغاثتي فانها تُشبع جوعي وتروي عطشي 
اليك أشتاق ظامئا الى نورك الحقيقي أيها السيد الذي لا يَشبع منه مَن يحبّه حقا. 
يا معطي النور اسمع طلبتي وأقطر على قلبي نقطة واحدة من نعمتك فيتأجج في فؤادي لهيب محبتك 
كالنار في الغابة فتلتهم كل ما تجده من الشوك . 
أيها الأب الصالح وان كنت أنا خائبا فانك أنت ملك الملوك 
يا من ملأت الأواني من بركتك ,املأ عقلي من نعمتك 
يا من أشبع خمسة آلاف من خمسة أرغفة أشبع فقري من صلاحك 
أنت قلت في انجيلك " تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين والمثقلين وأنا اريحكم" 
" اسألوا تعطوا , اطلبوا تجدوا , اقرعوا يفتح لكم " 
فأنا أسألك يا رب أن تمنحني توبة صادقة وايمانا مستقيما لكي أحظى بك في دار النعيم الى دهر الدهور آمين ​*


----------



## استفانوس (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تشتاق نفسي لكَ*

بهذه الكلمات 
ارفع يداي طالبا 
منك يالهي الحبيب
ان تستجيب لاختنا يارا
ونحن نعلم ان كل مانطلبه باسمك يكون
على وعدك الصادق
اصلي ان تحقق مشيئتك في حياتها
وان تفيض عليها بنعمتك
وان تسدد كل احتياج بغنى
الهي الحبيب افتح كوى السموات
واغمرها بنعمتك
باسم المسيح 
امين


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2008)

*اشكرك اخى العزيز استفانوس لصلاتك من اجلى
يارب استجب لاولادك 
امين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تشتاق نفسي لكَ*



y_a_r_a قال:


> *يا رب اشفني فانك أنت الطبيب وحدك
> أبرىء سقم نفسي وأضىء بصيرتي وطيّب قلبي وأصلحه بملح الحياة
> أنت تعلم وحدك أنني مثل أرض لا ماء فيها , فقد عطشت اليك نفسي وصبا اليك قلبي
> والذي يحبك أنت تُشبعه من نعمتك .
> ...



أمييييين يا رب أستجب.


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي يا دونا لمشاركتك معانا بالصلاة​


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (18 يونيو 2008)

امين 
يارب استجب وارحم 
ربنا يحميكي يارا ويعطيكي  منال قلبك


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يارانيا بجد لمرورك الجميل وكلامك الاجمل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تشتاق نفسي لكَ*

*كلامات جميلا وصلوات اجمل واشد وردود احلى
ربنا يحميك ويحافظ عليكى يارب*​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يا الحانوتى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2008)

كلمات حلو جدا حببتى يارا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تشتاق نفسي لكَ*



> تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين والمثقلين وأنا اريحكم"
> " اسألوا تعطوا , اطلبوا تجدوا , اقرعوا يفتح لكم "



بجد موضوع رائع يا يارا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2008)

happy angel قال:


> كلمات حلو جدا حببتى يارا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



_ميرسي ياحبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: تشتاق نفسي لكَ*



احلى ديانة قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع يا يارا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير



_ميرسي يافادى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------

